# Hong Kong



## mpizza (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to Hong Kong in December for work! Any ideas for quick tours/trips I can do on the weekends?

Maria


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 15, 2009)

My DH went there this past August for work. DD (10 yrs. old) and I tagged along  

I stongly suggest you check out TripAdvisor... there's alot of info there - including my trip report as well.

Quickly, there's the various markets (Ladies, Night Temple, flower, fish, bird, jade, etc.). There's going to Macua for the day, especially if you like to gamble (we don't but enjoyed it anyway). There's surrounding islands for a different, more country take on Hong Kong vs. the city. There's the regular tourist places to see.. temples, museums, Victoria's Peak, etc.

Lots to coose from - it all depends on what YOU like to do and see. I envy you going in December. August was BRUTAL HOT.

Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2009)

Take a city tour- there are many- Victoria peak is well worth the funicular trip. Hong Kong is synonymous with shopping. If you are into that there are malls with name-brand stores- anything imaginable. Go antiquing in HK. I can't remember the street, but any guidebook will tell you and you can ride the moving sidewalk/escalator up to it from the HK ferry terminal. I recall there is horse racing on HK island- right downtown! Go for dim sum somewhere there aren't occidentals- where the local people eat. Don't worry about language, HK was a brit communiy for 97 years, English is the second language on all signs. Tea at the Peninsula Hotel would be memorable.

Have fun. It's a wonderful city.

Jim Ricks


----------



## LLW (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's the HK Tourism Board web site:
http://www.discoverhongkong.com/login.html

and its Things To Do page for people from the USA:
http://www.discoverhongkong.com/usa/things-to-do/activities-guide.html

Enjoy!


----------



## mpizza (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your tips - I hope I can squeeze most of the highlights in!

Maria


----------



## lily28 (Nov 16, 2009)

You can also take short trip to macau or across the border to China like shenzhen and guangzhou.  but you will need a chinese visa which now costs $130 good for unlimited visits for 1 year.  If you have 3-5 days, you can join a tour from hong kong to thailand or taiwan which is a lot cheaper than tours booked from the US. My family of 3 went to a 5-day tour to taiwan in March including 4 star hotels, guided tour, some meals and round trip plane tickets from hong kong for about $1000 us.


----------

